# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kako kontaktirati forumašicu s punim inbox-om?

## Inda_os

Dakle, trebala bih stupiti u kontakt s *mare41* a pun joj je inbox već dulje vrijeme. 
Kako da dođem do nje? (a ne želim ju proganjati po drugim temama s porukom da isprazni inbox )

----------


## sirius

Mogu joj poslati obavijest na mail sa kojim se registrirala da ti se javi?

----------


## Mojca

Poslati cu joj sms.

----------


## sirius

Eto, to je brze.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Poslala.

----------


## Inda_os

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## enela

Pitanje: poslala sam pp, ali je nema u pretincu poslano. Da li to znaci da poruka nije procitana ili da je forumasici pun inbox?
Hvala!

----------


## Apsu

Kad je forumasici pun inbox, onda pri slanju poruke javi da ne moze biti poslana.
Ti vjerojatno u postavkama imas opciju da ti ne sprema poslane poruke.

----------


## enela

imam neke poruke u map (nije puna mapa)i, a nisam nista mijenjala u postavkama u meduvremenu. Tak da mislim da nije do toga.

----------

